# Out of Round Tires???



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...my 13 month old '06 GTO has had a slight case of the steering wheel wobble since new but since I mostly drive in town, I don't feel it until the highway...the highways around Chicagoland are so bad I was never sure if it was the roads or the GTO...well...today I took it into my local trusted (24 years) car guys and they tell me "All four of your tires are out of round...I can't balance eggs..."...take it back to the dealership and see what B.F. Goodrich has to say...lovely...just over 12 months and beyond the 100% coverage guarantee...anyone have any experience with dealerships, tire companies whatever in this type of situation...if in fact they are out of round...odds that it'll get corrected right the first time???...only 4800 miles on it (not my only car)...
Bill


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

The lower the miles the better your chances. Do you store it in winter? I do mine, and I put extra air in and move it a little every two weeks.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

extra air in the Fall...battery on the Battery Tender...stored for the Winter...these aren't flat spots...just so I'm clear...the tires are out of round...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My original OEM's were fine, no complaints. Lasted 26.5k. The replacement one's I had bought and stored are not fine. When I got them I put tire dressing on them put them in black garbage bags and stacked them up, they sat dormant 2.5 years.

I had them installed by the dealer. 2 of them will not balance up (out of round). They did their best to balance them and when it was test driven, I am told the wobble was noticeable. They were removed and worked with until the tolerance is very close but not dead on. The guy did a good job as of now I get no wobble but I do feel flat spots when the car sits a few days. I never had that with the tires that were on the car originally. These tires I have now came off one of the train wrecked GTO's and are OEM tires. I am closely watching these, so far, so....so so. I asked my service writer, what are my chances of these tires being replaced under warranty, and was told they could try but they did not come on the car from new. Needless to say, my next set will not be the B.F.'s.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bill, Tires are warranted for defects in workmanship as well as mileage.

I'd take them back to the dealer and tell them what the other guy said and have your dealer check them out. If they are out of round, you have a legitimate gripe. That is a defect. Can't hurt to try. If you get static maybe ask to share the cost 1/2 and 1/2?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Judge and everyone...thanks...I have an appointment Friday morning to have them look at this...I was thinking as you say that "defects in workmanship" should cover it but I am old enough to have felt the sting of the loopholes many manufacturers find to not uphold their warranty's...if it gets into an I pay part of the tab, I am not so sure I want to replace these with more B.F. Goodrich tires...I don't have a problem with getting bum tires but I won't reward them by buying another set if they don't warranty them...I have read about the General Exclaim UHPs and many like them BUT some did not and I don't want to be cheap with my car...money saved at this point will quickly be forgotten if I try to drive Summer tires in the colder (but not Winter) weather of Chicagoland...I have usually liked Goodyear tires and also thought of the Eagle F1 A/S but mixed reviews on those too...but I don't want to get ahead of myself just yet...
Thanks,
Bill


----------

